# How to open NEF files in Photoshop(CS5)



## Terminator

Hi :blushing:,
I recently downloaded CS5 extended version 12 of photoshop to process my images.However I am facing a weird issue of not being able to open NEF files in the main CS5 window instead they open in ACR or camera raw(6.2) first.

I understand that I can make basic corrections to my raw file in ACR first, then save it in Tiff or any other format and only then I can open it in CS5 for further processing.Even if I save images to dng format,they still don't open in PS.

This seems so cumbersome to me,please help me to get my NEF's directly in CS5 window 
My photoshop cs5 is having the latest updates,so plug ins must not be an issue.
Help appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike

That is just how it works.  Photoshop uses 'Adobe Camera RAW' to open and process RAW files before opening them in the 'main' photoshop.

The reason behind this, is that RAW files are not actually images.  They are just data from the camera.  They do have an embedded JPEG image, which is what we can preview when we look at 'RAW' images...but that's not the true image.  

So back to your problem, yes it is cumbersome.  But there are was to speed this up or get around it.  For example, you can take the adjustments you make to one RAW file, and apply those same adjustments to a large group of images with a batch command.

Or better yet, you could use a program like Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Vinny

I believe that you need to use bridge to see the NEF files. Whenecer I use the "open" command directly in CS5 I can't see the NEF files only the JPEG files. If I click on the NEF files it'll open up ACR. At least that's how it's working on my computer.


----------



## KmH

Bridge cannot open .NEF files, only ACR can. However, ACR can be hosted from Bridge, or from Photoshop.

You can even tell which is doing the hosting once ACR has opened.
If Bridge is hosting ACR, the 'Done' button in ACR is highlighted.
If Photoshop is hosting ACR the 'Open Image' button is highlighted.

.NEF files cannot bypass Camera Raw.


----------



## Vinny

Then I don't know what's going on with CS5 on my computer ... I can't see some NEF files when I use "Open" in Photoshop but I can see all files when I use "Browse in Bridge" and the "Open Image" comes up highlighted in both when I select a NEF image.

But then again I'm far from an expert on this!


----------



## Terminator

Thanks for your prompt replies guys,this place is cool & I forsee myself turning a pro soon in your company.

Well now I am getting used to open my Nef's in ACR first,apply auto changes & then again clicking on OK transfers my image 

to PS for further editing.


----------

